# Need help.



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey guys i have 7 rbp in a 200 gal tank they are 6-8 inchs.i want them to spawn so i tried feeding them then changing the water and putting cooler water back in..i see them turning darker sometimes even making holes in the sand and sometimes dancing for a minute but never any eggs.what else can i do if anything?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

MyFishHaveFury said:


> Hey guys i have 7 rbp in a 200 gal tank they are 6-8 inchs.i want them to spawn so i tried feeding them then changing the water and putting cooler water back in..i see them turning darker sometimes even making holes in the sand and sometimes dancing for a minute but never any eggs.what else can i do if anything?


Larger (like 30% to 50% daily or every other day for a week or so.) more frequent water changes do seem to help so i would keep that up. Ive also heard of people covering the entire tank or a section to give thme more privacy. Ive also heard to make a half wall of plants and decor to give about a 1.5 sq ft section that a pair can more easily defend as p's would have to go up and over the wall.

Just keep the tank conditions as best as you can and hope they spawn as ther is a bit of luck involved in actually getting them to spawn.


----------



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> Hey guys i have 7 rbp in a 200 gal tank they are 6-8 inchs.i want them to spawn so i tried feeding them then changing the water and putting cooler water back in..i see them turning darker sometimes even making holes in the sand and sometimes dancing for a minute but never any eggs.what else can i do if anything?


Larger (like 30% to 50% daily or every other day for a week or so.) more frequent water changes do seem to help so i would keep that up. Ive also heard of people covering the entire tank or a section to give thme more privacy. Ive also heard to make a half wall of plants and decor to give about a 1.5 sq ft section that a pair can more easily defend as p's would have to go up and over the wall.

Just keep the tank conditions as best as you can and hope they spawn as ther is a bit of luck involved in actually getting them to spawn.thanks i'll try it......keep it coming guys if you have anything else
[/quote]


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i know you said you change the water with cooler water, but, make sure you try and turn the temp up as well,82-84 works well. let it drop to like 74-76 with the water changes, but make sure it gets considerably warmer water afterwards.


----------



## MyFishHaveFury (Jul 27, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> i know you said you change the water with cooler water, but, make sure you try and turn the temp up as well,82-84 works well. let it drop to like 74-76 with the water changes, but make sure it gets considerably warmer water afterwards.


will try that thank you very much.

i'll let you know if anything happens


----------

